# Houston RV Show



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

I didn't get a chance to make it. Was it a good show? Dealers sell a lot of units? I'm in the market for a Open Range travel trailer and just wondering if they are still making show deals and were prices any better than before the show.


----------



## Ragecajun (Oct 31, 2011)

*INFO*

Look up Genuine RV in Nacogdoches, TX.

My buddy bought his Open Range there and I looked there and Berryland in Louisiana, before I found my trailer from a co-worker..


----------



## mikeloveslife (Sep 28, 2012)

it was a great show. there were even cougars running around.


----------

